# Best mountain/ski town out west for a bachelor party?



## FRITOLAYGUY (Nov 27, 2012)

Man its been awhile since i posted here i guess thats what happens when you move to florida and just cant go ski anymore without planning a vacation around it.. Well im taking the plunge and getting married in early april which means i am taking a crew of 6-8 men skiing somewhere out west the question is where.  2 of these people probably wont ski , they are both nurses and i think because of their profession they have seen to many broken bones so whatever the rest of us will ski 2 days.  I dont want them to be bored though so i need a town or a casino or something within a base or bus from the sloped.. Flights out to denver are cheapest 269 roundtrip, the lodging etc is more than say a place like sun valley where the flight is 600 and the lodging seems cheaper.. I have no idea if altitude would affect anyone i lived in colorado one winter and it takes some getting used too as nobody else in this group has skied out west, Park city is another option that has skiing to go with the town am i missing anywhere else thats obvious besides park city and a bunch of colorado resorts that have skiing , decent activities or town to explore for the non skiers and some nightlife with good food and drinks?  Any info would help, thanks.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 27, 2012)

South Lake Tahoe? Skiing and gambling ...


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 27, 2012)

i haven't been there but mentioning skiing and bachelor party has me picturing South Lake Tahoe


----------



## Geoff (Nov 27, 2012)

Reno as the gateway city and Heavenly/South Lake Tahoe would work for the non-skiers because of the casinos.   It won't be a cheap airfare as Denver and you'll have to connect but Southwest goes there so it won't be outrageous.   Tahoe is also 6,200 feet so there is oxygen.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 27, 2012)

Reno is a good option.  Not a pretty place, but has what you want and is cheap to stay at and easy to get to.  

More upscale might be Jackson Hole.  

Park City is more of a family place now rather than a single place.  Night life is kind of blah from what I've seen.

And Park City, and SLC, are not going to have certain professionals that may be needed for said party whereas Reno may have a few....


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 27, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
Lake Tahoe seems like your best option, I wouldn't recommend Utah in this particular case, although I hear that have a barber shop in slc that has topless women cutting hair.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Nov 27, 2012)

So the skiing would be Heavenly then correct?  Ive never been out there, heard nice things though.  And theres enough around for 2 people to take a bus or go into town for 4hours and amuse themselves during the day?


----------



## Edd (Nov 27, 2012)

South Lake Tahoe has a good dose of casinos and restaurants. You may luck out and catch a good band of two. Heavenly Is right in the middle of it and short drives will get you to other good mountains. 

If strip clubs are a priority then I think you'll need to go to Reno, roughly an hour away. 

Or you can all stay in Reno and the skiers can do the driving.


----------



## snoseek (Nov 28, 2012)

http://www.bunnyranch.com/ (NSFW link kids)


A little side trip from SLT. All kinds of sinful shit goes on around here. 

There is normal stuff to do. I would consider it a good place for a bachelor party. There are tons of hot women and even more notso hot but somehow there's just enough weed/booze for me to not really care.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 28, 2012)

snoseek said:


> http://www.bunnyranch.com/ (NSFW link kids)
> 
> 
> A little side trip from SLT. All kinds of sinful shit goes on around here.
> ...


I need to go to this place lol.


Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Nov 28, 2012)

Geoff said:


> Reno as the gateway city and Heavenly/South Lake Tahoe would work for the non-skiers because of the casinos.   It won't be a cheap airfare as Denver and you'll have to connect but Southwest goes there so it won't be outrageous.   Tahoe is also 6,200 feet so there is oxygen.



Ya that airfare defidently went up from 269 to 500 ish the lodging is a bit cheaper than colorado to offset it a little bit


----------



## Nick (Nov 28, 2012)

There is a jetblue sale going on right now, I think. I'm not sure what the deals are from Florida. http://www.jetblue.com/deals/the-tr...cmp=HPHero01_Eng__travel-tuesday-sale20121101

PS Congrats on the wedding!


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Nov 28, 2012)

Nick said:


> There is a jetblue sale going on right now, I think. I'm not sure what the deals are from Florida. http://www.jetblue.com/deals/the-tr...cmp=HPHero01_Eng__travel-tuesday-sale20121101
> 
> PS Congrats on the wedding!



thx ya i saw that they dont go to reno though just slc


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 28, 2012)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> thx ya i saw that they dont go to reno though just slc



from Sacramento you can get to tahoe without too much trouble/time.


----------



## Geoff (Nov 28, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> from Sacramento you can get to tahoe without too much trouble/time.



Yep.  You're already clear of the worst of the East Bay traffic mayhem.   Fridays uphill and Sundays downhill are an impressive traffic jam.   It's also huge fun to watch Californians drive in the snow.  They have chain restrictions mostly because the drivers are clueless.


----------



## dmc (Nov 29, 2012)

North Lake Tahoe... Better skiing.. Sleezier casinos...


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 29, 2012)

dmc said:


> North Lake Tahoe... Better skiing.. Sleezier casinos...



Can you get much sleazier than South Lake Tahoe? The Herrods or whatever the big one there is was pretty grubby and the carpets were sticky ...


----------



## Geoff (Nov 29, 2012)

dmc said:


> North Lake Tahoe... Better skiing.. Sleezier casinos...



Tahoe City to the Tahoe Biltmore at the Nevada line is about 20 minutes and requires a sober driver to manage the twisty road.   If you're at the base of Heavenly, the casinos are right there.   With a big group, you're likely to have a lot of intermediate cruisers.   Heavenly has plenty of that and has enough advanced terrain to keep anybody interested for a few days.   You can always go to Kirkwood if Mott's Canyon isn't enough for you.   My California friends are all at Squaw so I have most of my days there but Heavenly is just fine.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Nov 29, 2012)

well we would just be skiing 2 days so im sure one resort will be just fine to occupy ourselves


----------



## dmc (Nov 30, 2012)

Geoff said:


> Tahoe City to the Tahoe Biltmore at the Nevada line is about 20 minutes and requires a sober driver to manage the twisty road.   If you're at the base of Heavenly, the casinos are right there.   With a big group, you're likely to have a lot of intermediate cruisers.   Heavenly has plenty of that and has enough advanced terrain to keep anybody interested for a few days.   You can always go to Kirkwood if Mott's Canyon isn't enough for you.   My California friends are all at Squaw so I have most of my days there but Heavenly is just fine.



I've been to HV a couple times...
I'm more of a Squaw/Alpine kinda person..   OR Kirkwood...  
Little more wild for me...


----------



## snoseek (Nov 30, 2012)

dmc said:


> I've been to HV a couple times...
> I'm more of a Squaw/Alpine kinda person..   OR Kirkwood...
> Little more wild for me...




I hear you, overall the North side is better skiing. From here Kirkwood is a very reasonable drive though and South Lake is a very very user friendly party town with lots of other stuff going on. Basically you don't need to drive at all (there's a bus to the wood) and that has to count towards something. 


Oh and DMC if you're ever in town make sure to look me up and I'll show you what I know about heavenly. If the snow is decent there's is alot of awesome stuff that is overlooked by everyone but a few. I'm still learning but I've learned enough that I can find long shots of steep trees long after kirkwood is tracked.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Nov 30, 2012)

Well after alot of research as much as we would all love to go to South Lake Tahoe the flights to Reno from Florida and Ct where we all would be flying from all seem to be 150-200 more than Salt lake, doesnt sound like alot but with 5 people that can easily be your whole 3 nights accomidations when being split at a 2bdrm condo etc.. Thoughs?


----------

